# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Clen for women

## HA22

Hi guys,

I'm looking to ask some questions about women's experiences with Clenbuterol (preferably people living in Australia). If you are willing to chat please PM me.

----------


## Kawigirl

> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking to ask some questions about women's experiences with Clenbuterol (preferably people living in Australia). If you are willing to chat please PM me.


Im not in Australia...but can certainly help
Whats the questions?

----------


## curio

> Im not in Australia...but can certainly help
> Whats the questions?


That op post looks pretty old. 
But I'm glad you responded. Can you write a brief synopsis on your experience w Clen ? Was it effective? Side effects you may have had? How long did you take it? Results? How long to see any results?

----------


## The God Himself

Clenbuterol is a very safe compound. My girlfriend used it once with a good diet, and had nice results with it. I am not from Australia unfortunately.

----------


## GearHeaded

> *Clenbuterol is a very safe compound*. My girlfriend used it once with a good diet, and had nice results with it. I am not from Australia unfortunately.


I'm a big fan of Clen and suggest various clients of mine to use it . however, its far from "very safe" . its responsible for thousands of emergency room visits each year (but so are lots of other things, like peanuts). 
just saying , the term "very safe" and "clen'' don't necessarily go together imo. Clen is something you need to be very careful with

----------


## Dannyboy51577

I can give you a slight bit of insight-i ran t3 and clen for a total of 2 months- clen 2wk on/2off. My wife is currently running the t3 and clen. It is effective but as GH said, doesnt fall into the category of safe.

I have q higher tolerance for meds in general but played it safe with the dosage for my wife. It is very person dependant how you react to it, so you have to monitor your reaction. She started at 20mcg the first 2 days to see how it felt. All good. Went to 40mcg for 2 days, all good. 60 mcg for 2 days, all good, 80 mcg for 3 days, a little jittery but all good. 10th day went to 100mcg and she knew right away that was above her limit-got really jittery, shaky. So backed her down to 80mcg going forward. She finished out her 2 wks on with 80 mcg then followed by 2 wks off. 

Since she knew 80mcg was her limit, after her 2 wks off, she started back up with 80mcg, all was good. Continued at that does for the entire 2 wks. She finished her last 2 wk run about 3 days ago and is on her off time now. 

She adjusted her diet, not drastically, but cut out alot of the sugars, and it has been working really great for her. 

Couple points- drink a shit ton of water. She didnt have a problem with cramping but ahe drinks alot of water already. I had issues with cramping after about 3 days, so i had to add in 4-5g of taurine every day and up my water intake to compensate. 

Keep a close eye on blood pressure, heart rate. We have a cheap little home monitor and we both check ours 2-3 times a day while using clen. I would run a significantly high heart rate, my wife a little lower but still elevated- thats normal, thats what the clen does. But of you notice that it is at a certain point for days then all of a sudden spikes real high, you may have to observe your diet, etc to see what spiked it. If it gets too far, you may have to seek medical attention. 

Dont take it too late- believe me, it can keep you wide awake for a long time. Its not like an energy drink where you feel that high, but you will notice it when u lay down to go to bed and just cant sleep. I usually split my doses in morning and mid afternoon so i didnt take any after about 4 or 5pm. 

Having said that-i slimmed down significantly with only a couple 2 wk periods, and my wife is down 14 lbs and significantly slimmer having just come off her 2nd 2 wk run, with no adverse effects to report. And the last couple wks have been really hectic so neither of us has been to the gym as we would regularly- we have been lucky to get in 2 good workouts a week. Starting this wk we will be back to a normal schedule so i am interested to see what other progress can come with better workouts. 

But again- you must understand- clen is not used in the same sentence as safe- thats part of the reqson why they dont prescrivlbe it in the US, and use its cousin albuterol instead. Its potent and can produce the results you are after, but with good monitoring and without abusing it. With clen, more is not aleays better

----------


## Luttrj

I'm taking t3 now and it gives me horrible heartburn and generally just don't feel well if taken everyday. I can take EOD and I'm fine though. Adding clen on Friday.

----------


## Dannyboy51577

Once you add the clen lutt, keep a close eye on the bp. Its gonna be elevated, along with heart rate, just dont want it to get to a dangerous level. How much are you planning on dosing?

----------


## Luttrj

> Once you add the clen lutt, keep a close eye on the bp. Its gonna be elevated, along with heart rate, just dont want it to get to a dangerous level. How much are you planning on dosing?


Plan was to begin with 40mcg and work up from there. I've read up to 120-140mcgs is safe for males but I'm very sensitive to stimulant effects so ill dose it to the jitters and then back it down to manageable levels.

----------


## Dannyboy51577

Yeah thats usual steps. I did get jitters here and there at 100mcg, nothin too crazy bit that seemed to be kinda the sweet spot for me. Plus im not lookin to get into crazy doses with somethin like clen . The problem i had most was the cramping, even with a huge water intake. Added in the taurine daily and solved that prob. But bp and heart rate stayed consistently high, as expected, and it will definitely make you feel warmer than usual. If you are sensitive to stims i would def titrate dosage- stay on 1 dosage for 2 or 3 days minimum before increasing to be safe

----------


## Luttrj

> Yeah thats usual steps. I did get jitters here and there at 100mcg, nothin too crazy bit that seemed to be kinda the sweet spot for me. Plus im not lookin to get into crazy doses with somethin like clen. The problem i had most was the cramping, even with a huge water intake. Added in the taurine daily and solved that prob. But bp and heart rate stayed consistently high, as expected, and it will definitely make you feel warmer than usual. If you are sensitive to stims i would def titrate dosage- stay on 1 dosage for 2 or 3 days minimum before increasing to be safe


 Already a sweat hog... should be great for night sweats!

----------

